# Where to find Model Train Shop in Dublin?



## Merrion (18 Dec 2007)

Hi all,

Anyone know where I could buy model train/ model train accessories in Dublin?

Thanks


----------



## Dinny (18 Dec 2007)

Malcoms models at coner of poolbeg street D2 i think beside two higgs


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

There's also a model shop on _Capel Street _(right hand side as you head away from the _Liffey_).


----------



## Merrion (18 Dec 2007)

Excellent - thanks a mil


----------



## bacchus (18 Dec 2007)

Marks Models on Hawkins Street, between Burgh Quay and Poolbeg Street. (may be the one refered to above).
??? on Bolton Street, intersecting with Capel Street.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

bacchus said:


> ??? on Bolton Street, intersecting with Capel Street.


Is that one not closed? Anyway are you sure that they sell (sold?) trains?


----------



## Hoagy (18 Dec 2007)

If it helps, Marks Models are also in Greenogue Ind Estate in Rathcoole.

John Gunn Camera shop in Wexford Street sells Marklin trains.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Dec 2007)

If you want to travel, there used to be one in of all places, Moone in Co.Kildare


----------



## bankrupt (18 Dec 2007)

Gunns cameras on wexford st also sell model trains.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

Merrion said:


> Anyone know where I could buy model train/ model train accessories in Dublin?


_Argos _also sell a few kits by _Hornby _(and others?).


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Dec 2007)

The bamba toyshop at the end of henry street does them upstairs.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Dec 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> The bamba toyshop at the end of henry street does them upstairs.



Probably better known as Toymaster and opposite Penneys.


----------

